# Electrical licensce in Victoria



## Lefteris (Oct 12, 2010)

Hallo to everybody, I would like to ask about an electrical licence in Victoria. I am an automation engineer (bachelor degree) qualified from overseas and recognised by engineers of Australia as an Engineering Technologist. While all this time waiting for my permanent visa, I am looking to various job advertisments related to my discipline. Some of these advs which are for control system technician or filed service technician for example and fits to my expierience, require an A class electrical licence. Do you think that in my case, having an engineering degree will overcome this requirement?

Thank you in advance.


----------

